

Show HN: Parley.co Pre-Beta Launch - Encrypted Email for Everyone - napoleond
https://parley.co

======
bhauer
Sounds interesting. When you say it will interoperate with existing end-to-end
encryption, does that mean that I could suggest it to my clients as a viable
alternative for receiving secure content I send via GPG/Enigmail?

That would be fairly fantastic since, while I am vaguely comfortable with GPG
(the user interface is abysmal but the functionality is fine), my clients hate
the very idea of using it. So what do we do? Send sensitive data via phone
calls. Don't we feel like fools lately, eh?

Also, thank you for building a Windows client. It's so untrendy to do so these
days, but we Windows users appreciate it when it's done.

I'm a little hesitant to sign up just yet, but I'll keep an eye on the
project!

~~~
napoleond
_does that mean that I could suggest it to my clients as a viable alternative
for receiving secure content I send via GPG /Enigmail?_

Absolutely!

 _Also, thank you for building a Windows client._

To be honest, it was a bit outside of our comfort zone but we thought it was
important. So, you're very welcome :)

 _I 'm a little hesitant to sign up just yet, but I'll keep an eye on the
project!_

Awesome! Thanks bhauer. I totally understand your hesitation--it's still a
very young, raw piece of software. Is that the only thing holding you back, or
do you have other questions/concerns?

~~~
bhauer
My concern right now is that I don't feel mentally up to evaluating the
product. If I signed up for this early build I would feel obligated to provide
you with meaningful feedback (even if you said, "don't worry, just use it,"
just because it seems like the right thing to do). Sounds lame, but it is what
it is.

That said, I do really like the idea of a PGP/GPG endpoint that laypeople
would be comfortable using!

~~~
napoleond
No, that makes complete sense! Thanks for your candor, and I look forward to
showing you a more polished version of Parley when it's ready :)

------
napoleond
Parley's been in the works for the better part of a year, but this simplified
version of the original vision started from scratch about two months ago. It's
still _very_ rough around the edges, but we thought people would appreciate
being able to poke around a bit!

